# Day 9 & feeling really bad



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, is there is anyone out there on day 9?  Day 9 for me yesterday and while sitting at my computer, I had this overwhelming feeling of sickness and then bad cramping.  Just drank some milk, so thought it was that, but then it got worse and had to go to bed as could not move.  Thought it could be the side effects of the pessaries, but no diarrhoea & all the normal side effects like wind and bloated. Was worried it could've been an Ec preg but feeling ok today.  Has anyone else experienced the same?  Trying not to think about it too much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi sunshine babe  

Glad you're feeling better today   Have you tried calling your clinic to ask them? I did have lots of cramping on and off during the 2ww and had a few mild waves of nausea which I think can be caused by the pessaries but it might be worth speaking to someone if only to put your mind at rest   

Not long to go now, good luck    

She  xxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you She, no i have not called the clinic as it's eased off now.  Don't know what to feel or think, as you know it's really hard.  Hope you're ok & hang in there. Here's a little   for us both and all those lovely ladies in the same boat as us x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Sunshine, not too long till you test, let me know how you get on   xxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

I will do thanxxxxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello Shemonkey, hope you are well.  It was a BFN today, am gutted.  Hopefully next time.  How are you doing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh sunshine, really sorry sweetie     will you have another go straight away? xxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello, sorry for the late reply, studying is consuming me these days.  Not sure if i will continure, my Chinese Dr has just abandoned me after i questioned her treatment.  So i don't know what to do.  A bit distraught to say the least. Will put the feelers out to all & ask is anyone knows where I can really good TCM in London.  Thanks for caring.  How are you doing?


----------

